# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Mesazhi i fshehur?

## OO7

Kush eshte mesazhi i fshehur ne kete loje?

http://www.kahsoon.com/downloads/red.swf

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

:ngerdheshje: 

E vazhdova deri sa me nxori ato 100 pikat e kuqe...aty u dorezova.S'kisha me nerva.
Ka mesazh te fshehur?
Mua me ngjajti thjesht nje tallje sume...

----------


## OO7

Ti ske per ta marre vesh mesazhin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

mesazhi mcef per mua eshte "shif re lal punt te tuja mos i fut hunet gjith anej"

----------


## OO7

*Gabim .........*

----------


## Olimp

Sa durim kemi ne Shqiptaret

----------


## *Anxhi*

Loja perseritet dhe nuk mbaron lol

----------


## OO7

Mbaron! Spaske pas durim ta shikosh fundin *Anxhi*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ArberXYZ

Nuk ka fund. Po te rrish nja dy or tu kliku si idiot, ndoshta i del funi.

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Mbaron! Spaske pas durim ta shikosh fundin *Anxhi*


U perserit dy here, pertova te them te drejten lol

----------


## ArberXYZ

It's a f***** loop, that makes u crazy!!! That's all!

----------


## Apollyon

Kurioziteti vrau macen thone.

----------


## OO7

> It's a f***** loop, that makes u crazy!!! That's all!


Ti paske ik shoku, e paske honger pataten  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ArberXYZ

> Ti paske ik shoku, e paske honger pataten


Pse ca kujton se e kom lujt at lojen?

Shkoni ne google the shkrun: push the red button solution  :shkelje syri:

----------

